# Print help



## soloam (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello, I have one problem, when I click in "Other" in the Color Management - Profile, I can't don't have any options to chose, I currently have one *Brother DCP-35'c* installed in my system, but I don't have any profile to chose in Lightroom, Can I add it? How do I do this?

The problem is that all my prints are resulting very dark, can any one help me with this?

Thanks For The Help


----------



## ernie (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm by no means a printing expert, but after having read similiar questions (and been there myself) I can tell you the first thing everyone will say is to be sure to calibrate your monitor with whatever calibration system you choose to buy, or borrow. A friend and I went in together and bought one. That will probably help with dark prints.
Also if you put your computer specs, etc in your signature many of the smart people here will be better able to answer questions if they know what system you have. Click on user cp in the top left part of the screen to do that. Good luck.


----------



## soloam (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the help egd5, I first also thought that it could be problems in my monitor, but  I tried to print some photos in a friends printer and everything came out fine. But in the safe side, Is there any way to see if the problem is in my monitor ore if it is in my printer without spending money?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## soloam (Apr 21, 2008)

For example, this image was printed in my printer and came out very dark (the original version, this image was resized to fit the forum), the image in my monitor is good, not perfect, but I don't see it dark, like the photo was taken in bad lighting conditions.

Can you people that have calibrated the monitor see the photo and post back a comment to see if in your display the image dark?

Thanks For The Help


----------



## RipIt (Apr 21, 2008)

The photo is fine

Calibration of the monitor, while a useful step in the workflow, is not your problem here. The problem is that Lightroom doesnt know where the profile is for the printer.

That is assuming you have installed the printer profiles, not just the driver.

A Mac has several profiles for multiple printers located in its Library/Printers folder regardless of whether the user has those printers or not.

You can either move those profiles for the Brother printer to the User/Library/Colorsync/profiles folder or install the profiles that may have come with your printer.


Once they are in the right place Lightroom will be able to see them. The "generic" profiles on your system may get you closer, and perhaps close enough for you, but the specific profiles for your printer will be better.

The Brother website doesnt have any details regarding icc profiles




After posting I see you have a windows system so the Library/colorsync info wont help you. 

Search for brother profiles on your system.
What printer did you use to get good results (your friends)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 21, 2008)

From memory, the ICC profile path is something like c:/windows/system32/spool/drivers/color..... or something along those lines!

You could also try setting LR to feed sRGB data to the printer, and letting the printer manage the colours, and see if that gets you close enough.


----------



## soloam (Apr 22, 2008)

I must get the ICC profiles and put them in that folder so that LR can recognise my printer details?

Thanks For The Help


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes, that's the preferred method for best print results.


----------

